# X-Men könnten noch ins Marvel Cinematic Universe aufgenommen werden



## Darkmoon76 (21. Juni 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *X-Men könnten noch ins Marvel Cinematic Universe aufgenommen werden* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *X-Men könnten noch ins Marvel Cinematic Universe aufgenommen werden*


----------



## Wut-Gamer (21. Juni 2018)

...Aber wollen wir das wirklich?


----------



## bundesgerd (21. Juni 2018)

...Schotter scheffeln auf Teufel komm raus. 
Star Wars haben die gerade mit Solo gegen die Wand gefahren, schon kommt die nächste Schnapsidee.
Von allen Schwachsinnsideen von Disney ist das eine der bescheuertsten, echt jetzt.


----------



## hawkytonk (22. Juni 2018)

Also, über die MCU hat immer noch Kevin Feige die Oberaufsicht und gibt den kreativen Kurs an. (Und soweit ich weiss, dürfte sich daran auch erstmal nichts ändern.) Berücksichtig man nun das Chaos des Fox'schen X-MEN -Film-Universums und dem Umstand, dass Feige das auch weiß, ist eine Verbindungen der Fox-Men mit dem MCU ausgeschlossen.

Eine Neueeinführung (also Rebooten wenn man so will) der X-Men, nur diesmal als Teil des MCU, ist hingegen absolut machbar (und auch schon mehrfach im Gespräch gewesen). Interessant wäre es jedenfalls allemal, da an den Lizenzen eine Menge Charaktere hängen (darunter u.a. auch Galactus, Silver Surfer). Ach... und mit der Übernahme von Fox bekäme Disney natürlich auch die Filmlizenzen zu Fantastic Four. (Und damit würden weitere Lizenzen an Marvel zurückgeführt.) 

@Bundesgerd: Bzgl des kreativen Kurses des Star Wars Universums darfst du dich ruhig bei der Person bedanken, die diesen auch verbrochen hat: der Führung von Lukas Film (aka Kathleen Kennedy).


----------



## Worrel (22. Juni 2018)

> Denn Fox besitzt unter anderem die Rechte an den X-Men . Dies führte bisher dazu, dass die X-Men nicht auf die Avengers treffen konnten.


Verstehe ich nicht.

Was hindert denn die entsprechenden Rechte Inhaber daran, sich für ein Crossover Projekt zusammen zu tun?


----------



## Enisra (22. Juni 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht.
> 
> Was hindert denn die entsprechenden Rechte Inhaber daran, sich für ein Crossover Projekt zusammen zu tun?



ich glaube das hat eher was mit Egos zu tun als mit Logik
wie so oft ...
Warum hat man 1994 eine Million Dollar verbrand und den Erste Fantastic Four Film gedreht? Klar, um die Rechte zu behalten, aber wenn man die ganzen Jahre wo man drauf gesessen ist und nichts zurande gebracht hat, wieso gibt man die nicht zurück und lässt die jemand anderes nutzen

Oder das X-33 Projekt, ein Möglicher Spaceshuttlenachfolger der Ohne Booster und Externen Tank auskommt, ist damals gescheitert weil die Technologie nicht so weit war die Flüssigwasserstofftanks leicht und Stabil zu fertigen, könnte man heute, aber nüscht ist. Logik würde sagen: Okay, waren wir damals zu früh dran, aber jetztist die Technologie so weit und es wäre doof die 357 Mio.$ verbrannt zu haben ... aber die Egos, nun ja



hawkytonk schrieb:


> @Bundesgerd: Bzgl des kreativen Kurses des Star Wars Universums darfst du dich ruhig bei der Person bedanken, die diesen auch verbrochen hat: der Führung von Lukas Film (aka Kathleen Kennedy).



Ich wette ihr Trolle habt den Film nicht mal gesehen und könnt keinen realen Grund nennen weswegen der angeblich schlecht sei
Ansonsten, schleichts euch doch bitte und macht beim Episode 8 Remake mit, ich meine faktisch könnt ihr es ja anscheinend besser, also, hop hop, keine Ausreden und ausflüchte mehr


----------

